# Dubia roaches aborting ootheca Help?!?



## PIaf94 (Nov 12, 2011)

So I have two separate colonies of dubia
One with all my nymphs and the other
With breeding adults and sub adults.
Anywho I was cleaning my breeding colony of around 350 males and females
And saw a bunch of aborted ootheca cases on the floor
I've seen the females from time to time with
Their egg cases out but I always assume they 
But them back inside for incubation
So my question is why are they dropping them?
Btw I have had no roaches die in the past two months
(well do to natuaral causes)
And all are housed in about a 30gal clear rubbermaid
Container with a screen cut up top And a Heat pad on the bottom
They are fed dry dog all week with the occasional fruit or vegetable
Once a week and are always supplied with water crystal
Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 12, 2011)

they might be getting too cold..from what i have read is they will abort the ooths if its too cold...


----------



## PIaf94 (Nov 12, 2011)

That might be it
They do have an undertank heater covering half 
Of the tank but the garage I leave them
In gets cold at night as I don't feel like
Putting them inside but I've noticed they will
Drop them at the warm side with the heat pad
Rather than the colder side


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 12, 2011)

maybe you can use a space heater or oil filled heater to heat the garage, or maybe if you have a water heater or fridge/freezer in your garage that puts out heat, you can place them near that...


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Nov 18, 2011)

PIaf94 said:


> They are fed dry dog all week with the occasional fruit or vegetable


I always love hearing about people's techniques when it comes to drying dogs.  Mine always stay wet for hours and hours after washing.  I've also never thought to feed them to my _B. dubia_!
Where have I been?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 18, 2011)

haha totally didnt catch that...





JadeWilliamson said:


> I always love hearing about people's techniques when it comes to drying dogs.  Mine always stay wet for hours and hours after washing.  I've also never thought to feed them to my _B. dubia_!
> Where have I been?


----------

